# Zazu - A big softie?



## Samfa (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello All!

I haven't been as active as I would have liked, having been busy with moving house.

Zazu has settled in very well to his new home which is reassuring.

He has recently started showing a new behaviour, which, as far as I am aware, I never taught him! If I lean in, he will extend his little neck to nibble my nose, then bow his head down for me to kiss his crest. He seems quite content with this and is happy to let my boyfriend do the same.

So I guess I just wanted to know if this was, as I am interpreting it, a sign of affection? Or am I totally misunderstanding cockatial language?! :blink:

Sam & Zaz
xox


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's so sweet! 
If you say kiss every time he does that and then give him a treat 
You can teach him a trick


----------



## Samfa (Jun 25, 2013)

Ah! Good idea! I will try that.

It's just so lovely that he's doing it purely out of affection. But I would like him to keep doing it of course! 

Sam & Zaz


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Usually, when mine bow their head like that, they are asking for scritches. that is adorable though.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's lovely, and very affectionate.


----------



## Samfa (Jun 25, 2013)

Well I am pleased to know that I am not misinterpretting him. Last night he was the most affectionate I've ever seen him.

He sat on my shoulder for a full hour, nibbling on my jewellry, preening my hair and lips, nuzzling in to my neck - There is no misunderstanding that! I think I do indeed have a big softie!

Thanks for all the help as always guys 

Sam & Zaz.


----------



## Thelastkiss19 (Jan 11, 2013)

My previous tiel was named Zazou as well! Seeing this name made me a little emotional  Good job, very happy for you and your little Zazou! ))


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

The name Zazu sounds familiar to me too, but I've never had a Zazu. Is it the name of the bird from the Lion King movies? I can't remember...


----------



## Samfa (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi CharVicki, yes that's exactly where I got the name from, The Lion King. Ok so he's not a Toucan... nor is he from Africa... But I liked the name ^_^

Thelastkiss19 - Aww, I am sorry for making you emotional, but hopefull those are all very happy memories that this name brings back to you


----------



## Thelastkiss19 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, they are amazing memories! ) I will never forget her, and probably will never be able to get over her. I got the name from Lion King too, just decided to mix up the spelling. And her nickname was usually Zizi!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ah, so I _was_ right! I wasn't sure, lol. I always loved Zazu in those movies. It's a cute name and suits a 'tiel!


----------

